# Shrimp Basics



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a 5 gal tank that I think I would like to make a shrimp tank. I had some Red Cherry shrimp awhile back and they did OK, but I don't think I ever had any success with any shrimplets making it to adulthood  I recently picked up a few more but they did not make it  What are the basics for keeping shrimp successfully? I am very drawn to the Crystal Reds but do not want to experiment with them just yet. Any of the other less common varieties (ie not RCS) good for a beginner to shrimp? I have seen some orange ones on aquabid that really caught my interest but not quite ready to dive in it until I think I can do it successfully this time.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

It would be very helpful if you could give some more detail about your prior attempts. It might be something very small that you'll need to change in order to keep the shrimp sucessfully.

Always use an established aquarium with no trace amounts of Ammonia or Nitrite.
Avoid copper (high levels in source water, medications, etc).
Low light plants that don't need fertilization are a great choice, especially mosses. These help to keep your water clean and the shrimp love foraging for food in plants.
Make sure you're keeping the temperature at an appropriate level for what you are keeping.
Supplement their diet with quality food (this will help ensure that they will breed for you). 
Perform regular water changes (water quality again).
Use a shrimp safe filter. Sponge filters are highly recommended, although you could use HOB or Canister if you cover the intake to ensure that the babies don't get sucked in.
Make sure that you buy from a reputable seller. Shrimp that are shipped properly will have little chance of surviving in your aquarium.

Ghost Shrimp or Cherry Red Shrimp really are your best bets for starter shrimp. And if you're trying to breed, the Cherry Red Shrimp are the better choice since some varieties of Ghost Shrimp require brackish water to breed sucessfully.


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

The first time I had the cherry shrimp, I got them from another hobbyist. I had them in a 5 gal with a betta and HOB. I did have a heater in there but do not remember the temp, low 70s, I think. The shrimp lived for quite awhile so I suspect I never saw shrimplets because the intake on the HOB was not covered. The tank was planted, but no CO2, no ferts other than maybe root tabs and the occasional dose of Excel. I lost them when I added some incompatible fish after a fish tank cracked and I had to combine some fish temporarily  

The 2nd set of cherries came from another hobbyist as well, but I put them in a recently set up unfiltered/unheated planted bowl (roughly 1 gal) with a java fern and small bunch of java moss. I guess an ammonia/nitrite spike got them. 

Most of my tanks have 1-2 WPG lighting with low light plants (java moss, several varieties of java fern & some anubias & crypts), no CO2, no ferts other than the root tabs and occasional dose of excel which I can discontinue if necessary. Water is changed 2-4x per month, roughly 25%. I don't know anything about the various shrimp foods available. I guess I will need to find a copper test kit as I do not know if that's present in my tap water or not.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Most root tabs have copper in them. Be careful when stirring up the substrate. Disturbing them could spread the tabs (and the copper) all over your tank. I recommend using Seachem root tabs. They hold together better than any other brand I've tried. They won't turn to mush and contaminate the tank if disturbed.


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd be willing to bet that any of the shrimplets that weren't sucked up into the filter were sucked up by the betta. :hungry: I saw baby shrimp in person for the first time recently, and they look like the perfect treat for just about any fish.

I'm just starting with shrimp so I don't really have any advice to add to what's already been said. As for less common varieties that are easy to keep, Yellow Shrimp are the same species as Red Cherries, and they're supposed to be just as easy.


----------



## pawslover (Feb 22, 2006)

mikenas102 said:


> Most root tabs have copper in them. Be careful when stirring up the substrate. Disturbing them could spread the tabs (and the copper) all over your tank. I recommend using Seachem root tabs. They hold together better than any other brand I've tried. They won't turn to mush and contaminate the tank if disturbed.


Thanks for the heads up on the root tabs. The only kind I have used are the Seachem ones so hopefully that has not been part of the past problem.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I breed my shrimp in 20 gallon tanks with a sponge filter, inert gravel, moss, and tap water (for most species). Shrimp are sensitive to ammonia so you want to have adequate filtration (sponge filters are the safest). Larger tanks have more water and are therefore more stable. I had several hundred snowball shrimp in a 20 gal tank and I was changing water every 2 weeks (mainly because over 1/3 would evaporate by then) and they were breeding like rabbits.

I would suggest a larger tank (5gal or larger), sponge filter, moss, and no fish in the tank (except for ottos if you want).


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

i wouldnt start with the orange shrimps.
i have only a few and none have showed a saddle or eggs. i've asked the guy at the lfs who knows the dealer well and he said they havent a clue if they breed in FW. and out of the 25+ orange they had at the lfs i couldnt find one with a saddle or eggs.

i'd stick with cherries or cheap crystals.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Your Orange Shrimps need brackish water for the young to develop from what I have read...

Bill


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

southerndesert said:


> Your Orange Shrimps need brackish water for the young to develop from what I have read...
> 
> Bill


ah, well that's a bit disappointing but i think i still have an all boys club.


----------

